# New to grinder settings



## IAN9999 (Sep 26, 2021)

Expobar grinder on demand I've found the settings very hard to get right. One click one way and it can be 15 seconds to pour and then one click another way I get the correct timing of around 25 seconds.

Does this sound about right as I am new to setting grinders.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Not sure what your grinder looks like. There are a few branded Expobar after a quick Google. But&#8230; you need to always adjust with the grinder spinning when going finer, and also make sure there's no old grinds in the chute.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If there are 'clicks' it is a stepped grinder and what you are finding is a common problem ie

one too coarse /one too fine.


----------



## IAN9999 (Sep 26, 2021)

El carajillo said:


> If there are 'clicks' it is a stepped grinder and what you are finding is a common problem ie
> 
> one too coarse /one too fine.


 yes thats how it seems like i could do with a half click maybe/


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

IAN9999 said:


> yes thats how it seems like i could do with a half click maybe/


 Yeah. The problem with "stepped" grinders. So every click is about 10 seconds. Maybe increase the dose slightly or decrease depending what you want to achieve.


----------



## IAN9999 (Sep 26, 2021)

i need to get it right before i open as driving home tonight my eye was twitching probably from caffeine overdose .

i kept tasting the expressos and timing them to try and get it right.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Drink plenty of water .


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

IAN9999 said:


> i need to get it right before i open as driving home tonight my eye was twitching probably from caffeine overdose .
> 
> i kept tasting the expressos and timing them to try and get it right.


 You don't get espresso "right" by timing.

You get it right by sticking to a ratio & adjusting grind, so go with a setting that gives you a good flavour balance at your chosen ratio, even if it takes a little more than 25s (unless 25s shot taste good too).


----------

